# Coyote hunting



## MontcalmCounty (Apr 1, 2013)

Where would you guys recommend setting up on this property, also can you use bait, if so what would you use?
The fields are in corn. Thanks in advance


----------



## Copper15 (Oct 17, 2012)

Bump so I can learn also. Never predator hunted and want to know some strategies better.

If I were to take a guess I would start in the thin tree line between fields, closer to the west side. Hard to tell terrains and about surrounding area layout... but you would down wind from most of the woods and can sneak in from the north east corner of the bigger field.


----------



## Copper15 (Oct 17, 2012)

MontcalmCounty said:


> Where would you guys recommend setting up on this property, also can you use bait, if so what would you use?
> The fields are in corn. Thanks in advance
> View attachment 50202


Where abouts is this land? Once I get a light for my gun I would be willing to try that land with you! Of course I in return would let you try the land have permition to hunt on by Riverdale, MI with me. The land owner only asked me to wait till all deer seasons are done and added "Kill them all!". I got a pic on trail can from this last week of 2 foxes in the same pic!


----------



## MontcalmCounty (Apr 1, 2013)

Sidney


----------



## Jager Pro (Nov 8, 2013)

I'm newish to predator hunting so my opinion might not be the best, but I would probably setup in the middle of the picture in that thin tree line. Coyotes will usually circle downwind so you would be able to cover both fields. As for bait most people use some type of meat, however I think most people just stick to calling.


----------



## rotty (Jan 22, 2003)

It all depends on the wind. pERIOD.
You want to make sure your scent isn't blowing where you think they are, and you need to be able to see downwind of where you are calling from. During daylight you will be hard pressed to get them out of cover, more likely at night.
Small clearing edges are good during daylight, or right in the woods, they feel safer there.


----------



## bugsnbrowtinesm (Aug 1, 2013)

MontcalmCounty said:


> Where would you guys recommend setting up on this property, also can you use bait, if so what would you use?
> The fields are in corn. Thanks in advance
> View attachment 50202


I agree that wind will decide where you set up...and if you need some help calling, im always open to try some spots!


----------

